# To Make an ENFJ Angry...



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

So you want to insult someone I care about? So you want to try to hurt them and make them want to cry or hurt themselves? You want to do anything to anyone I care about...think twice. I am a big bottle of rage waiting to unload on ANYONE who even thinks about hurting those that I care about.

I dare you...I fucking DOUBLE dare you, any of you...to even dare hurting the ones I care about. I will come down on you like a fucking volcano, like an earthquake, like a tornado. I am a force of NATURE when I am angered and driven by the affection I have for someone else and caring for them. I will rip heads off bodies, I will shove broken glass up anuses I will do anything and everything to hurt those who dare disrupt the happiness of those I care for.


So go ahead...punks...you've all been warned.


P.S. This post is not in direction at anyone on here at this very moment, just...unleashing a warning on the off chance anyone dares, because I am SOOOO angry at a few people for hurting her right now....I could probably choke the life out of them if they were in front of me.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Angry INFP is just as bad but...not displayed so openly...Scary ENFJ is SCARY


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Walkaway, this is the kind of thing that makes me love ENFJ's. You are healing not only the person you love by these words but also healing people like me that needs to hear those words too. Thank you for being strong and willing to defend the ones you love. I think that is one wonderful treat to have.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, Scary ENFJ is Scary...and apparently I also sound like a wrestler when pissed...I don't know how that is, but it happens. Your mom's a bitch, and needs to DIE!!!


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, Meak is right, we are like that too, there is small difference. ENFJs focus immediately that outwards. We on the other hand build it inside of us and keep acumulating and so on, till it reaches a limit after wich we cannot take it anymore and than we blow. An ENFJ may discharge that gradually, we don't really... You DO NOT want to be there when it blows. Well, this can be learned, I guess, I learned to discharge it and not keep it in me. Watch Anger Management, I think the main character was an INFP.


----------



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

He is only angry at the right times in my opinion. When it is needed and it's never unwarranted. It is when the weak feel at their weakest point. It is when a bully steals the nerd kid's lunch money.


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

it's a good thing then.


----------

